# Converting rear lights on Chevrolet RV



## patzx12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hi,
This is how I converted my lights to Euro spec. I am not recommending anyone to do the same its just how I went about it.
I cut the A wire (white first one on the connector) on the foot brake switch and routed a new wire from the switch side to the back of the truck.
I cut the Brown (right) and Red (left) wires to the brake lights and connected the new wire from the brake pedal. Now both brake lights are on one circuit unlike before they were on 2 separate circuits, 
The old Red and Brown feeds are now wired to new turn signals that I fitted to the bumper. Brown Right, Red Left. 
All that remains is to fit 2 aftermarket fog lights and run an independent power supply along with an illuminated switch on the dash. 
As far as I know all RV's use this colour code for the lights.


----------

